# Hydrogen Peroxide Tank Treatment



## Rosa Splendens (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank (2 gallons of water when you subtract sand and soil) which currently has dwarf hairgrass and marsillia... and algae. I have a female betta, a cory cat and some tiny snails in there. I have a sponge filter. I took the fish out, putting the catfish in my other tank, and the betta in a small betta containter, with the idea of possibly trying to kill off the remaining algae with hydrogen peroxide this time. However, I cannot find any precise information on how much hydrogen peroxide would be safe for the plants. Can anyone give me this information? Also, will it hurt the snails? I might not be able to find them all.

Thanks,
Rosa Splendens


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The plants will be fine with whatever amount of H2O2 used. The most effective way I've found to dose the H2O2 is with a syringe and spot treatment. It's an oxidizer. In the end, you're left with H2O and O2 (IIRC).


----------



## Rosa Splendens (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! *Snatches used needle from the floor and takes advice extremely literally.* Hydrogen (peroxide) bombs! I hope this works.


----------



## Rosa Splendens (Feb 26, 2007)

P.S. The needle was used for other algae assassination attempts. Maybe I would have had more luck if there had been a second shooter.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

does this hydrogen peroxide save for fishes and shrimps?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Use about 10cc per treatment per day. If you have major infection, then treat over several days.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

More info here if you need it:

```
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp
```


----------



## Rosa Splendens (Feb 26, 2007)

The hydrogen peroxide got rid of all the algae. It seems to have killed the marsillea, but that's okay because I can get more if I want it, and I like hairgrass better anyway. The hairgrass is mostly okay. There are some brown or bleached bits, but they could be that way because of the algae that was on them also. I think it's worked pretty well. I have some shrimp in there now, to keep any algae under control.
Rosa Splendens


----------

